# Small brown 6 sided bottle



## Lori Lyons (Apr 20, 2019)

Help.  I need to know what to tag this bottle with to sell it.  Or, better yet, it helps the sale.  What was this bottle used for?  Did it have paint on it?  Scum on outside wont come off with the usual cleaners.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 20, 2019)

Some sort of medicine probably.  Hard to say what, these unembossed bottles from that era are not easy to identify.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 20, 2019)

Did find that it was brockway...so far


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 20, 2019)

It is a type of bottle similar to a Squibb medicine. They are real  hard to get clean. Try putting rice in it with hot soapy water and shake well.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 20, 2019)

Oh those Squibb bottles contained mineral oil, didn't they?  Yeah that stuff won't be easy to clean off for sure.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 21, 2019)

Its sort of a red rust coating... Weird...not like a rusted lid.  And, on the outside, nothing inside.


----------

